# Help Prevent This Timeline To Disaster



## thbstwthn (May 15, 2007)

Hey guys,more of a water chem/disease q?

Bought a 30 gal and 4, 2" rbp on jan 1st....(big mistake cycling with rbp..shouldve used other fish)....about a couple of weeks later my params were ph 6.5...amm 4....nitrite and nitrates 0....temp 76.I have an aqueon 55 and gravel with some driftwood and artificial plants.Beginning of febuary i decided to stop water changes and start adding stresszyme to speed the cycle so just added new treated water when level would drop...so by end of feb my params were...ph 6.0....amm....025...nitrite and nitrate 0..it was looking good until 3 out of the 4 piranhas were getting cloudy eye and fungus...(tails/scales and fins were deteriorating with some cloudy fuzz growing on them).I added 6 tbsp salt and increased the temp...about 4 days later it looked like they were coming around..they were active,eating again...normally chasing each other around etc.So at the end of feb the symptoms came back on the same 3 piranhas again and i decided this time to use api fungus cure.It turned the water green and didnt seem to really do much,they didnt get worse but didnt get better.So finally 5 days later about march 5th those three rbp died...funny part the one red belly i have left was totally untouched by any sickness.So i decided to do a 30% water change march 5th also.As of today my params are ph...6.0, AMM...1.5...nitrite and nitrate 0...temp 76.The one piranha is still fine.But ammonia shot up to 1.5 out of nowhere.
What do you experienced guys suggest to do?...stay the course? or did i miss something?...what do you guys think?
I will purchase more rbp but after tank is done cycling..it feels like forever.
thanks!!!


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

thbstwthn said:


> Hey guys,more of a water chem/disease q?
> 
> Bought a 30 gal and 4, 2" rbp on jan 1st....(big mistake cycling with rbp..shouldve used other fish)....about a couple of weeks later my params were ph 6.5...amm 4....nitrite and nitrates 0....temp 76.I have an aqueon 55 and gravel with some driftwood and artificial plants.Beginning of febuary i decided to stop water changes and start adding stresszyme to speed the cycle so just added new treated water when level would drop...so by end of feb my params were...ph 6.0....amm....025...nitrite and nitrate 0..it was looking good until 3 out of the 4 piranhas were getting cloudy eye and fungus...(tails/scales and fins were deteriorating with some cloudy fuzz growing on them).I added 6 tbsp salt and increased the temp...about 4 days later it looked like they were coming around..they were active,eating again...normally chasing each other around etc.So at the end of feb the symptoms came back on the same 3 piranhas again and i decided this time to use api fungus cure.It turned the water green and didnt seem to really do much,they didnt get worse but didnt get better.So finally 5 days later about march 5th those three rbp died...funny part the one red belly i have left was totally untouched by any sickness.So i decided to do a 30% water change march 5th also.As of today my params are ph...6.0, AMM...1.5...nitrite and nitrate 0...temp 76.The one piranha is still fine.But ammonia shot up to 1.5 out of nowhere.
> What do you experienced guys suggest to do?...stay the course? or did i miss something?...what do you guys think?
> ...


I wouldn't put any more than 4 into a 30gal.

but each time you do a water change its going to take your cycle that much longer, but it will make your fish more comfortable.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thbstwthn said:


> Hey guys,more of a water chem/disease q?
> 
> Bought a 30 gal and 4, 2" rbp on jan 1st....(big mistake cycling with rbp..shouldve used other fish)I would of done a fishless cycle....about a couple of weeks later my params were ph 6.5...amm 4....nitrite and nitrates 0....temp 76.I have an aqueon 55 and gravel with some driftwood and artificial plants.Beginning of febuary i decided to stop water changes and start adding stresszyme to speed the cycle so just added new treated water when level would drop...so by end of feb my params were...ph 6.0....amm....025...nitrite and nitrate 0..it was looking good until 3 out of the 4 piranhas were getting cloudy eye and fungus...(tails/scales and fins were deteriorating with some cloudy fuzz growing on them).I added 6 tbsp salt and increased the temp...about 4 days later it looked like they were coming around..they were active,eating again...normally chasing each other around etc.So at the end of feb the symptoms came back on the same 3 piranhas again and i decided this time to use api fungus cure.It turned the water green and didnt seem to really do much,they didnt get worse but didnt get better.So finally 5 days later about march 5th those three rbp died...funny part the one red belly i have left was totally untouched by any sickness.So i decided to do a 30% water change march 5th also.As of today my params are ph...6.0, AMM...1.5...nitrite and nitrate 0...temp 76.The one piranha is still fine.But ammonia shot up to 1.5 out of nowhere.
> What do you experienced guys suggest to do?...stay the course? or did i miss something?...what do you guys think?
> ...


stay the course but do a water change when ammonia is getting a bit too high. If you remove too much ammonia you will just prolong the cycle but if you don't remove enough it could spike and kill your fish. This is why cyclign is important as if you don't it will create a contradiction between a prolonged cycle if you do water changes or possibly sick or dead fish if you don't. You can keep the ammonia down with water changes I just prolong the cycle and be aware your tank will be less stable until the cycle is finished so keep an eye on it.


----------



## thbstwthn (May 15, 2007)

Thanks,

will follow what you guys say...as far as the filter cartridges, should i rinse them with the aquarium water when i do changes or just let them be till cycle is done?....also would melafix/pimafix take care of most diseases?...just in case
thanks!


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

thbstwthn said:


> Thanks,
> 
> will follow what you guys say...as far as the filter cartridges, should i rinse them with the aquarium water when i do changes or just let them be till cycle is done?....also would melafix/pimafix take care of most diseases?...just in case
> thanks!


dont wash any filters cartridges right now. your trying to establish bb on it. But yes when the time comes to clean them, use aquarium water. I dont use w/c water, I siphon out a pitchers worth and from the top and use that.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to fury.... I would invest in a bigger, better filter. Like a AC70 or AC110. But if you do, leave your current filter on for least a couple months. Cartridges suk imo.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Bump up the temp to 80, higher temp faster cycle.


----------



## thbstwthn (May 15, 2007)

Maybe im saying this out of frustration/and also being a noob....but ive used the recommended amounts of stresszyme which didnt put a dent in the ammonia.What happens if i just pour the whole bottle in...would that help speed things up?.....i mean its been 3 months and still readings of ammonia but no nitites or nitrates,somethings got to give.
thanks


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

thbstwthn said:


> Hey guys,more of a water chem/disease q?
> 
> Bought a 30 gal and 4, 2" rbp on jan 1st....(big mistake cycling with rbp..shouldve used other fish)....about a couple of weeks later my params were ph 6.5...amm 4....nitrite and nitrates 0....temp 76.I have an aqueon 55 and gravel with some driftwood and artificial plants.Beginning of febuary i decided to stop water changes and start adding stresszyme to speed the cycle so just added new treated water when level would drop...so by end of feb my params were...ph 6.0....amm....025...nitrite and nitrate 0..it was looking good until 3 out of the 4 piranhas were getting cloudy eye and fungus...(tails/scales and fins were deteriorating with some cloudy fuzz growing on them).I added 6 tbsp salt and increased the temp...about 4 days later it looked like they were coming around..they were active,eating again...normally chasing each other around etc.So at the end of feb the symptoms came back on the same 3 piranhas again and i decided this time to use api fungus cure.It turned the water green and didnt seem to really do much,they didnt get worse but didnt get better.So finally 5 days later about march 5th those three rbp died...funny part the one red belly i have left was totally untouched by any sickness.So i decided to do a 30% water change march 5th also.As of today my params are ph...6.0, AMM...1.5...nitrite and nitrate 0...temp 76.The one piranha is still fine.But ammonia shot up to 1.5 out of nowhere.
> What do you experienced guys suggest to do?...stay the course? or did i miss something?...what do you guys think?
> ...


Im a noob myself and cycled a 45 gal with 6 1"-2" P's and mine did great! Real fighters! I took them through everything. I mean amazing stuff! and their now 4.5"-5" 3.5 months later. Healthy and beautiful P's!! I think the store might have sold u some sick P's in the begining! especially if the other one is absolutely fine while the others suffered IN THE SAME TANK! Maybe ur next purchase should come from a diff store. And cycling should never take that long! get some better filters or stuff yours with a bunch of BIO! I cycled my 45 with 2 Penguin 200's and they suck for bio lol.


----------

